
SAP buys 1.3B customer identities in data boosting acquisition - Stillraging
http://www.cbronline.com/news/big-data/analytics/sap-buys-1-3-billion-customer-identities-data-boosting-acquisition/
======
CharlesDodgson
Is there a better article on this anywhere?

